# PCGH 05/2011 mit Bulldozer-Special, Sandy-Bridge-Boards-Megatest und Vollversion Dr. Hardware 2010



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. April 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH 05/2011 mit Bulldozer-Special, Sandy-Bridge-Boards-Megatest und Vollversion Dr. Hardware 2010 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH 05/2011 mit Bulldozer-Special, Sandy-Bridge-Boards-Megatest und Vollversion Dr. Hardware 2010


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. April 2011)

Bitte im Sammelfred weiter diskutieren. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/148176-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-05-2011-a.html


----------

